# first time spearfishing



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Went out spearfishing for the first time today, we dont have a boat so my dad took me to bob sikes while he threw his mullet net,i snorkled around the rocks and pilingsand missed a ton of black snapper, and i saw a bunch of baby sheepshead, there where some fish that i did not know what they where i am thinking baby AJ's but i am not shure.It was a fun day.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm not gonna touch this one with a 10 foot pole...but hopefully clay will chime in


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (8/16/2008)*but hopefully clay will chime in


I was thinking the same thing Josh


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Hardtail taste like chicken !


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

oops!!!!I did not know it was illegal until now!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Bay Slayer! Glad yopu had fun man...spearfishin is a riot!!!


It is illegal to spearfish by a public fishing bridge, but as you said, you were by rocks, so I am assuming you were at the north end of the bridge, by Santa Rosa Yacht Club, and away from hte bridge...right?

No worrys then. Just make sure to avoid the bridges and jetties in the future if you want to avoid a possible ticket.

Now...spearfishin rocks dont it? If you think freediving around shootin some little fish is fun, you outta think about goin to MBT and gettin certified and gettin down a little deeper where the big boys play!!!!

Glad to here ya had fun man!!!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree....if there is a better sport in this world someone please let me know about it. Spearfishing is da shiot ! 

I still think the little amberjack were hardtails...lol.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Jetties are only illegal in Fl. Not AL so if you wanna free dive you could always go over to AL and have some fun before you get certified.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup...what Pierce said! You can spear the jetties over there all you want.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

It sure would be nice if there was a legal artificial reef area in our bay were folks could carry out activities like that wouldnt it.

I know a guy that is trying to make that happen if you want to help out give him a call @ 516-1665.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep up the pressure Paul - and let us know how to help. We've been putting up with the BS long enough and it's time for some action.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm glad this is finally getting talked about. The Bay is a nursery, and any structure we can get will only add to its fertility.


----------

